# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Preheating printer?

## TinkerTPD

There are some preheating configurations on the controller, but I'm not seeing any way to utilize them. It would be nice to use a preheat feature as I come close to starting a print, particularly with ABS. Is this possible?

----------


## chris-fusion3

Hi Tinker,

There are some menu items we disabled, including some _prepare > preheat PLA_ and _preheat ABS_ options.  Are these the ones you mean?  They caused some confusion on how to start a print among our early customers, and since the .fff profiles automatically set the temperatures in the print gcode, they're somewhat redundant.  Couple of options if you want to pre-heat the printer before beginning the print:
Use the _Control > Temperature_ menu to manually set the bed and print head temperaturesSend us an email at support@fusion3design.com and we can help re-enable the preheat options

Hope this helps!
Chris

----------


## RonaldD

Your issues related to the heating or preheating of the printer can be resolved here. Just tell your problem here and try to find the best solution from the experts and professionals. You can check best paper writing services and get skill to complete your education task easily. They are working days and nights to solve these technical issues related to the update and the systems.

----------

